# Boy, this'll tick off any reiner. I can't believe this.



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

And sliding him on solid ground?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm no reiner but even I can see that he is not a finished reiner. Finished reiners are smooth in their transitions and aren't all over the place in their movement. The poor horse might have a chance if he had a better rider on him.


----------



## ReoPlusOne (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor dear... I hope he gets a good home, he seems like a good horse. Ohhh. -Hope hope hope-


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Oh man, watching that kid on him made my heart ache. I think I'll go be sick now..


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow I'm not even into reining, but I've seen enough to know that that spin wasn't even a pivot. "He's got a nice slide on him."? Yea maybe in loose dirt with the right type of shoe, but in this video... not so much.

Poor horse. Things like this just tick me off.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that horse looks like hes willing anyways.... he looks really up tight, the poor guy. i love his color tho


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very very tolerating horse... if that was me I would have bucked the kid off haha. The horse has a nice handle, but def not a reiner. He'd go nicely for a better rider, he just looks terrified of his rider in the video


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

That poor horse. Most of what he knows he probably all ready knew when they got him! And what the heck is that person trying to do at the end? The horse looks very confused.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, nice slide....... if you put his head where his butt is. Could they not see that he was stopping on his front feet? That poor horse. He will need a ton of corrective training before he is a prospect for anything.  Constant pressure on that long shanked bit and hauling on him at the same time.... terrible. And from the sound of it, the rider probably booted him in the gut to get him to change leads. And OMG, those "spins" are what you see on a green horse when you are trying to stop him from bucking. That horse has no idea how to work off his hind end and that rider isn't doing him any favors. Does that horse even neck rein? If he does, I didn't see any of it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, did you look at the video of his spins?


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^
"Still needs some work.."
Ya got that right!! Geez..


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor guy. Seems so willing and tolerant, but oh so confused.

He just has this look in his eyes like, "What on EARTH are you asking me to do? This...? No...? What about this...?"

:[

People tick me off.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Is something wrong with this horse's front legs? or hooves?


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

poor poor horse. hes not really reining either.. hes using each directional rein

that IS one tolerable gorgeous boy though.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That horse isn't ready for that long shanked bit; he still needs to be working in a snaffle, or bosal hackemore! I think if they went back to one of those simple mouth peices, he would be much better off!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Well said, smrobs! Yeah, I saw the spins. I was more concerned with the rider on the grass, when he was heading to the left side of the camera when he hit that dip in the lawn, the kid bounced backward and yanked on that poor guy's face because he couldn't keep his own balance! I'm no pro, but I do know I have better sense than that!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about logging onto youtube and letting this guy have a piece of my mind!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

These are from the same people:

YouTube - joe 1

YouTube - joe 2


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

So, all the videos by this guy have been removed. Anyone wonder why? Maybe he reads here and found a bunch of people who don't know him bad mouthing him. I don't know enough about reining to comment on the video, but I do know enough about human nature to know that I'd be pretty hurt if I found my video on a site that could be extremely educational, being ripped to shreds. Just saying...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please remember our policy regarding critiques:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-only-request-critique-yourself-your-2758/


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

......


----------

